# Sapphire HD 7870 dead?



## slashragnarok (Feb 4, 2015)

Last night I powered on my PC and after a while started Battlefield 3. It said loading level and then showed a black screen. I thought my PC had frozen. Ctrl+Alt+Del didn't work. So I restarted my PC. After loading Windows I saw a blue screen with faint lines going across the screen horizontally. Figured out my GC had crashed. After several more efforts including starting in Safe Mode, uninstalling drivers and reinstalling the latest drivers, the problem didn't go away. So I changed the PCI slot. Now there was no blue screen but the black screen. The edges were lit. So I figured that the monitor LEDs were working but no picture. How can I make sure that it is my graphics card that is dead and not some software issue. Also please note that I am getting display through my graphics card (i.e. monitor connected to GC) when I disable it through device manager. But with it enabled and all drivers installed it shows no display. Please help. The rest of my PC specs read Intel i5 2500k (no overclock as of now) with Noctua NH D14 (dunno if this is even relevant), ASUS P8Z68 V PRO,  G Skill Ripjaws X 8 GB RAM, 2 TB hard disk.


Thanks

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

> Which PSU do you have?

> Try running you PC without graphic card (motherboard's video output).


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 4, 2015)

My PSU is a Corsair TX850 V2. Motherboard's video output works but I want to make sure whether my GC is dead or not before buying a new one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> My PSU is a Corsair TX850 V2. Motherboard's video output works but I want to make sure whether my GC is dead or not before buying a new one.



Try running your card in some other PC. Is the card not in warranty anymore?


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like gpu vram issue. Anyway, Make sure the gc is not overheating [ test on another pc ]. If possible try with a linux distro and play some casual 3d games or else clean install windows and latest drivers.


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> Looks like gpu vram issue. Anyway, Make sure the gc is not overheating [ test on another pc ]. If possible try with a linux distro and play some casual 3d games or else clean install windows and latest drivers.



And therein lies the problem. My mom's PSU can't handle the card (no twin 6 pins). Can I take it to the Sapphire service center and figure out the issue? MDComputers (place I bought it from) told me they can check it but I'll have to haul my PC to their store  Anyway I have a spare GC. A HD 4360 or 4350, I'm not sure. Can I install that and rule out issues with my mobo? Finally can VRAM issues be fixed or do I need to buy a new GC?

- - - Updated - - -

Latest update:

So I did a complete removal of GC drivers and reinstallation. Cleaned the dust of the GC and the gold contacts. Cleaned the dust from the PCI slot. Reinserted the GC and booted my PC. Now instead of the blank screen I was greeted by a heavily artifacted Welcome screen. Then instead of the icons, the blue screen with light blue vertically lines is back.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2015)

The VRAM is dying. Have you overclocked the card? Is it under warranty?


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> And therein lies the problem. My mom's PSU can't handle the card (no twin 6 pins). Can I take it to the Sapphire service center and figure out the issue? MDComputers (place I bought it from) told me they can check it but I'll have to haul my PC to their store  Anyway I have a spare GC. A HD 4360 or 4350, I'm not sure. Can I install that and rule out issues with my mobo? Finally can VRAM issues be fixed or do I need to buy a new GC?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Which PSU do you have ? Having no twin 6 pins for pci-e is not a big issue for a psu as long as it's of good brand and quality. You can always use a adapter [ mostly supplied with the card itself ] to power the gc properly. Just make sure the card is getting enough juice ie connect every power connector the card needs. Lastly if your card is out of warranty you need to buy a new GC. BTW, before doing anything test your motherboard with the spare graphic card you have.


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a Corsair TX 850 V2. But the other PC I can test it on has a generic crap PSU.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway if I take it to the Sapphire Service Center can they at least tell me whether the card is permanently dead or not?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> I have a Corsair TX 850 V2. But the other PC I can test it on has a generic crap PSU.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyway if I take it to the Sapphire Service Center can they at least tell me whether the card is permanently dead or not?



Yes they can test it and tell you the problems.


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 7, 2015)

My other GC is working fine with drivers. I am almost convinced it's a VRAM issue. Is this repairable?


----------

